# Jigs for Steelies



## Nate In Parma Hts (Jul 4, 2014)

Was considering giving float/drift fishing a jig a shot. Recently had surgery on my elbow and repeated casting is very uncomfortable, so throwing a Cleo is out til next year. 

I have a good grasp of the rod/float/jigs to use. I'm just confused as to what to tip the jig with. Was thinking I'd try some of the Gulp Pinched Crawlers in the Bubblegum color. Going to be using some 1/8 and 1/4oz maribu in varying shades of pink and white and figured the pinched bubblegum would contrast nicely with the jigs and not impede the pulsing action of the skirts. 

Is that a decent thing to tip with for Steelhead or is there something better out there? Heard strips of shrimp might work well also, but figured I'd come to the people with more knowledge and experience than I.


----------



## trapperjon (Mar 11, 2008)

Maggots.....


----------



## KTkiff (Jul 30, 2004)

Maggot, waxies, minnows


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

I have never used a marabou jig heavier than 1/16 oz and normally 1/32nd. Tip with two or three maggots, a single waxworm or a piece of crawler. White, chartreuse/white, black, black/chartreuse, chartreuse with white/chartreuse my go to.


----------



## RStock521 (Jul 17, 2008)

I always use the Gulp Minnows in the emerald shiner color or the white ones (don't know what Gulp calls this color) and do pretty well


----------



## Siskiefu (Mar 20, 2012)

Trout worms can do wonders sometimes too. Black jig with white/pink trout worm or white jig with pink trout worm. Does not hurt one bit to try out something new.


----------



## ChromeBone (Oct 3, 2011)

I got my first few fish ever back in the day with tipping jig with single wax worm, most people use maggots. I just high stick the fly rod now until my arm hurts lol.


----------



## bcnulater (May 7, 2007)

Nate In Parma Hts said:


> Was considering giving float/drift fishing a jig a shot. Recently had surgery on my elbow and repeated casting is very uncomfortable, so throwing a Cleo is out til next year.
> 
> I have a good grasp of the rod/float/jigs to use. I'm just confused as to what to tip the jig with. Was thinking I'd try some of the Gulp Pinched Crawlers in the Bubblegum color. Going to be using some 1/8 and 1/4oz maribu in varying shades of pink and white and figured the pinched bubblegum would contrast nicely with the jigs and not impede the pulsing action of the skirts.
> 
> Is that a decent thing to tip with for Steelhead or is there something better out there? Heard strips of shrimp might work well also, but figured I'd come to the people with more knowledge and experience than I.


Do you mean you're drift fishing a river with weighted bobbers & jigs ?
If so you might be casting just as much as throwin a spoon.
1/32nd is the biggest I've ever used. I've mostly fished Conneaut Creek.
A 1/32nd black marabou jig with most of the hair cut off and loaded with as many maggots as you can get on works the best. You'll want to use the lightest weighted bobber you can that still allows you to cast as far as needed. Vary the length below the bobber until you can tell the jig is bouncing the bottom. Your line will float and the current will take it faster down stream so once your bail is set you'll need to lift it and swing it back up stream. If fishing dirty water try 2-3' down. Add a 10' noodle rod,8lb extra limp castable mono and you'll catch fish.


----------



## 88luneke (Jan 12, 2014)

Largest I've run is a 1/16 oz with 90% of the time being a 1/32 oz. Sometimes I tip them, sometimes I don't. I have found that the color of the jig matters more than what I tip it with. As they say, match the hatch and you'll catch fish. Tying my own helps me a lot as I can tie whatever color combos I want. 

Good luck.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

You will still be casting a lot unless you invest in a center pin and make the hero drift every cast. I never tip my jigs and it's never an issue I think tipping the jig is mental if you have a good jig the fish like it needs no bait I usually stick to 1/32 also but silver and white is good in clean water black is always a decent choice you will find your go to color will change with river and light conditions daily


----------



## Osmerus (Dec 5, 2012)

I second that, I never tip my jigs with bait. The best thing you can do to up your catch rate is tie your own jigs. Its a little time consuming and frustrating at first but you eventually will get to the point where its easy fun. Generally dark colored or fluorescent jigs in cloudy water and more natural colors white, greens, etc in clear water. Plus i get more satisfaction out of catching fish on lures, flies or jigs I have made.


----------



## adamrichard (Oct 8, 2014)

I have great luck with these teeny tiny little ice fishing jigs I pick up at the Rodmaker's shop in Strongsville. Pinks, Greens, and Black do awesome. Tip with some waxies or maggots. I've always found smaller jigs do better than bigger, but not necessarily in fast or dirty water.


----------

